# Does anyone know much about Club Wyndham Access?



## Karin Newton (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi there. I just joined TUG BBS to find out if I made a good purchase. I am a 54 yr old single, mother of a 16 and 19 yr old. We love to travel and plan on using this pre retirement and during retirement, as well as the kids continuing to use it. I travel quite frugally, so I wanted to research more since I have 5 days to cancel the contract I just reread. The deed is forever and I can pass it on to my children. I paid $19,500 for $126,000 Club Wyndham points/year plus 174,000 club Wyndham points and 2 years VIP Silver. It includes RCI, Club Wyndham Plus, Wyndham Rewards. Maint fees are $725/yr spread out monthly.
I own at UVC-PV or Cabo that my xhusband and I bought in 1994- the lease will be ending in 6 yrs. I’ve been exchanging for 20 yrs and have not been back to Mexico. It’s been great, but ending soon. Maint fees are $500/yr there. 
Can you all give me a little advice and price analyis on my purchase this week? I am obviously having cold feet.


----------



## theo (Apr 4, 2018)

Karin Newton said:


> I paid $19,500 for 126,000 Club Wyndham points/year plus 174,000 club Wyndham points and 2 years VIP Silver. It includes RCI, Club Wyndham Plus, Wyndham Rewards. Maint fees are $725/yr spread out monthly.



$19,500 is entirely too much money to pay for 126,000 Wyndham points; that  amount of points won't even get you a full week in a 2BR unit in any Wyndham timeshare that I know of.  When we owned within Wyndham, we had *182,000* annual points, which got us a single week in a 2BR unit where / when we wanted to go.

The (one-time) addition of 174k points, while a bonus, *still* does not make this purchase worth anywhere remotely near $19.5k and the "silver" and "rewards" features are essentially just marketing razzamatazz of little or no practical value.

I would recommend rescinding (cancelling) this contract promptly if you are still within the time frame provided by applicable state law to do so. You could find a bigger points contract in the resale market for a tiny fraction of that $19,500.

Btw, *all* Wyndham products *include* (mandatory) RCI membership, whose costs are embedded within your fees, so it was disingenuous for the sales weasels to portray that RCI membership as some sort of "bonus gift" or "extra benefit". It's not.
As you may or may not know, Wyndham actually *owns* RCI.

Just my own opinion and $0.02 worth.


----------



## Karin Newton (Apr 4, 2018)

The part I liked is that it is that it is access points. It sounds like something new and you do not need to exchange a property. Taking Sun-Thurs vacations can stretch out my points. It seems like the availability will be there more for getting exchanges that we would like.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2018)

*This is not a good deal - rescind while you still can!*

You paid 10 times too much - you can buy Wyndham points for pennies on the dollar on the resale market - and not even need any financing.

Timeshare sales people are notorious liars - much of what you have been told is simply not true.

*INFO ABOUT RESCINDING:* http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html

(After you rescind, please come back to TUG and find out how you can buy a timeshare on the resale market for a fraction of the cost.)


----------



## Braindead (Apr 4, 2018)

Karin Newton said:


> The part I liked is that it is that it is access points. It sounds like something new and you do not need to exchange a property. Taking Sun-Thurs vacations can stretch out my points. It seems like the availability will be there more for getting exchanges that we would like.


Go to the Wyndham Vacation forum and read the thread Disney it has a lot of info for you. The title of the thread is Disney because that is where they wanted to go with their new purchase but it is in the Wyndham forum


----------



## theo (Apr 4, 2018)

Karin Newton said:


> The part I liked is that it is that it is access points. It sounds like something new and you do not need to exchange a property. Taking Sun-Thurs vacations can stretch out my points. It seems like the availability will be there more for getting exchanges that we would like.



CWA is not "new"; it is merely a several-years old Wyndham "points package" option. You can use the points wherever you can find and reserve *available* space within the system.

I assume that you know that partial week use of points is more "costly" on a daily points basis than full week use.  If you look at Wyndham points charts, you'll see that 124k points won't go far at all if you need multi bedroom unitsfor your family.

In short, this is *not at all* a good deal, plainly and simply stated --- but it's your money and your decision.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 4, 2018)

congrats on finding TUG in time, you just saved yourself $19,500 bucks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 4, 2018)

It's an ok deal if you plan on re-upping 3-4 times at the same $20,000 range in order to get permanent VIP.  I have seen others who paid the same and ended up with 105,000 annual points and fewer bonus points.  That being said most people don't have $80,000+ of discretionary vacation/luxury money sitting around available for unfinanced timeshare purchases over the next 5-10 years.  Many also call in to question the "value" of the VIP perks.  If you don't plan on making several additional purchases to get to permanent gold or platinum VIP you might as well rescind and purchase about 210,000 annual points at a resort that has MF at or below CWA levels.  You won't get the bonus points and you might pay a little more in MF and Housekeeping fees (which are only free during your limited time silver status) but you will save $18,000 or more if you are financing.


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 4, 2018)

RESCIND NOW!!  You can get so many more points (that also provide access to all of the Wyndham portfolio without requiring you to exchange) for a fraction of the price.  Do a quick eBay search and see what a Wyndham points package is actually worth.  Trust me when I say its a heck of a lot less than $19K!!

You only have this one chance to save yourself $19K.  Don't delay!!


----------



## jwalk03 (Apr 4, 2018)

Karin Newton said:


> The part I liked is that it is that it is access points. It sounds like something new and you do not need to exchange a property. Taking Sun-Thurs vacations can stretch out my points. It seems like the availability will be there more for getting exchanges that we would like.



Access is not "new" been available for several years.  It is true that it costs less points to stay Sun-Thurs, but you still are paying WAY TOO MUCH by buying these points from the developer.  You can get the same points for FAR LESS MONEY buying resale!


----------



## Karin Newton (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you. I appreciate all of your advice. My concern is buying points or property that may owe back maintence fees etc. how do you know you are not getting ripped off on the secondary market?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 4, 2018)

Karin Newton said:


> Thank you. I appreciate all of your advice. My concern is buying points or property that may owe back maintence fees etc. how do you know you are not getting ripped off on the secondary market?



During the purchase process you can request an Estoppel, which is a statement of the account from the resort. It will tell you what is being purchased, and what is owed on things.  If you are careful to buy from a reputable seller, you have little to worry about.

But be honest:  Even if you ended up paying a couple of years' worth of back maintenance fees, (which is unlikely), that's still substantially cheaper than paying $20,000 for something that won't get you what you want.

Do yourself a huge favor:  Rescind while you can (do it NOW!), then study the market, do your research, and then buy something when you're ready.  You can always buy from the Developer again, if you feel they had the best deal.  We are confident you won't find that to be the case.  Buying on the resale market will easily get you much more for a lot less.  But buying after you've had time to educate yourself is just a smart business decision.  You have nothing to lose, and much to gain.

Dave

P.S.  I've bought and sold about a dozen timeshares on the resale market over the years.  I have never had to to pay back maintenance fees for anything I purchased.


----------



## Karin Newton (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you so much. You are so right and I really appreciate your advice. I think it is a great product, but just like buying a car-I did my research then and I should and will do my research now. 
Thank you to everyone for their advice. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Karin Newton (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you for sharing that with me. I only worry because I put a big chunk down on the new credit card that came with the deal-that earns Whyndam rewards. It is 0% for 6 months so they will have to credit my card. 
Live and learn as they say. It just sounded so good, but I work hard for my $ and I want it to go far and not have more bills each month!! 
Thank you again.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 4, 2018)

Karin Newton said:


> Thank you for sharing that with me. I only worry because I put a big chunk down on the new credit card that came with the deal-that earns Whyndam rewards. It is 0% for 6 months so they will have to credit my card.
> Live and learn as they say. It just sounded so good, but I work hard for my $ and I want it to go far and not have more bills each month!!
> Thank you again.



Follow the rescission instructions to the letter.  Mail it Return Receipt, so you can prove it was delivered.  All that matters is that the postmark on the envelope is within the timeframe, not the date of delivery. Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Karin Newton (Apr 4, 2018)

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 5, 2018)

So glad to read that you will RESCIND within your rescission period!  

We have very much enjoyed our Wyndham points, often with short stays in varied unit sizes.  As a family of 5, staying in timeshares (purchased as resales) was indeed a frugal way to travel.  As empty nesters, we are still very comfortable in timeshares and we sometimes travel with friends or relatives.

We purchased our first 154,000 point contract resale 20+ years ago, for less than $3,000 through a reputable resale broker.  We received our second resale 154,000 point contract ~7 years ago for the cost of closing, less than $1,000, from a family who were no longer able to travel.  It's worthwhile to use a reputable resale agent, or at least a title search company, for a first resale purchase.  The cost is still only a fraction of purchasing from the developer.

Our resale contracts are associated with specific home resorts.  But we have used our (Club Wyndham Plus) points to stay at MANY Wyndham resorts across the country.  CWA points are a good option too, and may be purchased resale.  Maintenance fees at home resorts are sometimes higher than CWA's and sometimes lower (like ours).  So learn and compare when you shop.

It sounds like you would enjoy Wyndham vacations.  Generally speaking, a 5-night midweek stay (Sun-Thu nights) and a 2-night weekend stay (Fri-Sat) cost about the same # of points.  They each require the same number of housekeeping credits as a full week.  If you are traveling during prime season, you will likely still have enough housekeeping credits for 2 stays (housekeeping credits are based on a full week stay during low season).

You may have to pay for an extra transaction fee when you make multiple reservations in the same use year. You get 1 "free transaction" per year per 77,000 points owned.  I would suggest a contract of at least 189,000-*231,000* annual Wyndham points for family vacations if you expect to regularly need 2BRs or larger.  231K is enough for a 2BR week or more in most locations and it's a multiple of 77.

If any of this doesn't make sense, you need to research more about how to use the Wyndham system before you buy.  Hope this helps!  Welcome to TUG.


----------



## Geemom (Apr 9, 2018)

Karin Newton said:


> Hi there. I just joined TUG BBS to find out if I made a good purchase. I am a 54 yr old single, mother of a 16 and 19 yr old. We love to travel and plan on using this pre retirement and during retirement, as well as the kids continuing to use it. I travel quite frugally, so I wanted to research more since I have 5 days to cancel the contract I just reread. The deed is forever and I can pass it on to my children. I paid $19,500 for $126,000 Club Wyndham points/year plus 174,000 club Wyndham points and 2 years VIP Silver. It includes RCI, Club Wyndham Plus, Wyndham Rewards. Maint fees are $725/yr spread out monthly.
> I own at UVC-PV or Cabo that my xhusband and I bought in 1994- the lease will be ending in 6 yrs. I’ve been exchanging for 20 yrs and have not been back to Mexico. It’s been great, but ending soon. Maint fees are $500/yr there.
> Can you all give me a little advice and price analyis on my purchase this week? I am obviously having cold feet.


----------



## Geemom (Apr 9, 2018)

I would cancel immediately. If you do the figures you can travel more and not pay fees. Your fees will go up every year and there is no stopping point. You can go on Trip Advisor or Travelocity and book the same units you saw in the sales meeting. My opinion, don't do it.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Karin:
Welcome to TUG. I'm very glad that you found us.

Rescind now.
There are many reputable brokers that you can trust when you are ready to buy a Wyndham account, if that is what you decide to do after your rescind. When you're ready, just ask, and the folks here will send you a message with several names.

You should read the Wyndham forum, and its "sticky notes" to get a good primer of the system before you start the purchase process. In fact, it's a good idea to read all of the TUG forums for six months, because you may learn that another timeshare system is better suited -- or you may learn that it is best for you to rent from other Owners, and not be tied to the ongoing liability of ever-increasing maintenance fees.

What part of the country do you live in? Where are you planning to travel?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 12, 2018)

If you comment or write another POST here on TUG before YOUR RESCIND LETTER has been mailed, you are wasting valuable time and *could LOSE $19,000+ hard earned dollars *to a product which is *worth less than $100* on the resale market.

Got it. Type up that rescind letter and MAIL it Certified Mail, Return Receipt via USPS with a separate copy Regular Mail. NOW. TODAY. TONIGHT at a US Post Office.

And hope you don't get into an auto accident before it gets mailed.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 13, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> If you comment or write another POST here on TUG before YOUR RESCIND LETTER has been mailed, you are wasting valuable time and *could LOSE $19,000+ hard earned dollars *to a product which is *worth less than $100* on the resale market.
> 
> Got it. Type up that rescind letter and MAIL it Certified Mail, Return Receipt via USPS with a separate copy Regular Mail. NOW. TODAY. TONIGHT at a US Post Office.
> 
> And hope you don't get into an auto accident before it gets mailed.


?? What’s this rant about ? Did Karin Newton post in other threads that they didn’t rescind or are you confused by hudshut post ?


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 13, 2018)

Braindead said:


> ?? What’s this rant about ? Did Karin Newton post in other threads that they didn’t rescind or are you confused by hudshut post ?



I assume just confusion by hudshut bumping the thread. Karin hasn’t been active on Tug since the day after her original post. I hope she rescinded.


----------



## joestein (Apr 13, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> It's an ok deal if you plan on re-upping 3-4 times at the same $20,000 range in order to get permanent VIP.  I have seen others who paid the same and ended up with 105,000 annual points and fewer bonus points.  That being said most people don't have $80,000+ of discretionary vacation/luxury money sitting around available for unfinanced timeshare purchases over the next 5-10 years.  Many also call in to question the "value" of the VIP perks.  If you don't plan on making several additional purchases to get to permanent gold or platinum VIP you might as well rescind and purchase about 210,000 annual points at a resort that has MF at or below CWA levels.  You won't get the bonus points and you might pay a little more in MF and Housekeeping fees (which are only free during your limited time silver status) but you will save $18,000 or more if you are financing.




How is that an OK deal?   Even if the poster wants to buy from the developer, that was a very high price for a developer purchase.    Plus, VIP is never worth it.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 13, 2018)

Karin Newton said:


> Hi there. I just joined TUG BBS to find out if I made a good purchase. I am a 54 yr old single, mother of a 16 and 19 yr old. We love to travel and plan on using this pre retirement and during retirement, as well as the kids continuing to use it. I travel quite frugally, so I wanted to research more since I have 5 days to cancel the contract I just reread. The deed is forever and I can pass it on to my children. I paid $19,500 for $126,000 Club Wyndham points/year plus 174,000 club Wyndham points and 2 years VIP Silver. It includes RCI, Club Wyndham Plus, Wyndham Rewards. Maint fees are $725/yr spread out monthly.
> I own at UVC-PV or Cabo that my xhusband and I bought in 1994- the lease will be ending in 6 yrs. I’ve been exchanging for 20 yrs and have not been back to Mexico. It’s been great, but ending soon. Maint fees are $500/yr there.
> Can you all give me a little advice and price analyis on my purchase this week? I am obviously having cold feet.





joestein said:


> . . .  VIP is never worth it.



If someone is starting from zero, VIP isn't worth it.  If someone is close to a VIP level (i.e., has sunk costs), an additional purchase to achieve that level can be worthwhile.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 13, 2018)

First purchase should always be resale. Risk around $1,000.00 to learn the system and see if Wyndham is for you. The OP is 54 with 2 teenagers. Their family may decide it’s best for them to go back and buy from Wyndham in order to become VIP.  That’s exactly what my family did. If you don’t need over 400k points you definitely want all resale points as they work pretty much the same as Wyndham purchased  points.

I’ve always said one show doesn’t fit all and we each put different values on things in life.


----------



## Braindead (Apr 13, 2018)

We are somewhat self defeating here. We tell people to rescind which leaves Wyndham with more inventory. Then Wyndham puts pressure on EH to rent that inventory. Then we complain about EH rentals taking the units we want.

We will never know how many people rescind from reading here and not posting asking for themselves. I know we did rescind after reading on TUG without asking if we should rescind ourselves several years ago


----------



## montygz (Apr 13, 2018)

Braindead said:


> We are somewhat self defeating here. We tell people to rescind which leaves Wyndham with more inventory. Then Wyndham puts pressure on EH to rent that inventory. Then we complain about EH rentals taking the units we want.
> 
> We will never know how many people rescind from reading here and not posting asking for themselves. I know we did rescind after reading on TUG without asking if we should rescind ourselves several years ago



Every time I visit a resort there seems to be no shortage of timeshare sales people or people being marched around on tour despite the fact that there is plenty of information about timeshares just a few clicks away on their smartphones. 

People have the personal responsibility to do a little research before spending a huge amount on a timeshare. When they do that research, we should reward them by helping them.

Overall, I think EH is doing well because the economy is strong and lots of people are going on vacation. The more demand, the more EH will grab rooms if they can. Likewise, more timeshare owners are grabbing rooms as well. This tightens inventory. Then you have the Wyndham computer system debacle, which no doubt is impacting inventory.

I don't think people recinding is having much impact. It would be interesting to see the stats on recessions, but I'm guessing they have been pretty much the same for years.


----------



## percheazy (Apr 19, 2018)

I just wanted to add about what THEO said about the RCI being part of Wyndham. 

I recently just got a timeshare from the developers this past Sunday (sent in my Cancellation letter Monday) and during my presentation I was told how RCI is a $2,500 deal (along with something else that's another $2,500 just cant remember what it was) and that both things would cost $5,000 total but that they were giving it to me for FREE. And now after reading what THEO had said I'm just thinking about how deceptive they are to get those sales.

They even "lowered" the price after and the main salesman told me to ask his boss about getting those two things thrown in (RCI & the other thing) and that they're really great things to have even though they cost so much and that I should walk away if they don't give it to me for FREE. He told me that they'll give in to "my demands" cuz they want my sale...


----------



## Jan M. (Apr 19, 2018)

percheazy said:


> I just wanted to add about what THEO said about the RCI being part of Wyndham.
> 
> I recently just got a timeshare from the developers this past Sunday (sent in my Cancellation letter Monday) and during my presentation I was told how RCI is a $2,500 deal (along with something else that's another $2,500 just cant remember what it was) and that both things would cost $5,000 total but that they were giving it to me for FREE. And now after reading what THEO had said I'm just thinking about how deceptive they are to get those sales.
> 
> They even "lowered" the price after and the main salesman told me to ask his boss about getting those two things thrown in (RCI & the other thing) and that they're really great things to have even though they cost so much and that I should walk away if they don't give it to me for FREE. He told me that they'll give in to "my demands" cuz they want my sale...



Such a deal I have for you! Not. Everyone gets an RCI account. The other thing might have been the Wyndham Perks.


----------

